

How to make a graph look good - alexkearns
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/09/29/yamal_scandal/

======
alexkearns
Maybe I was being a bit obtuse. But the data under scrutiny here formed a key
part of the famous and influential Hockey Stick graph, which would not have
garnered so much attention - or looked so good - if it did nor have a dramatic
uplift at the end. This article suggests that the uplift was a consequence of
cherry picking of data.

If only I could make my website's traffic graph look like that. Actually, with
a bit of statistical abuse, maybe I can!

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Where does the article say "How to make a graph look good" ?? Is this simply
your take on this issue?

